# Aromamizer RDTA



## Dubz (8/7/15)

http://www.steamcrave.com/products.asp?did=6

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## valdero (17/10/15)

Any vendors bringing us this tank?


Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## Footlongzebra (17/10/15)

valdero said:


> Any vendors bringing us this tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


Would also like to know


----------



## groovyvaperman (17/10/15)

Dubz said:


> http://www.steamcrave.com/products.asp?did=6



Rip rated this as tops for now until inlime airflow comes in

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/10/15)

Thread moved to "who has stock" so vendors can reply if they choose to


----------



## Noddy (19/10/15)

Fugly...


----------



## KieranD (19/10/15)

Vape Cartel has stock of these in 3ml and 6ml on route! 
We should have them in by the end of the week

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Jakey (19/10/15)

KieranD said:


> Vape Cartel has stock of these in 3ml and 6ml on route!
> We should have them in by the end of the week


KD!!!!!!!! what an absolute champion! more money gone! price dependant, a 3ml for me please! so many exclamation marks in one post!!!!!


----------



## Seanc (19/10/15)

Hi Kieran

Will this be coming with Both Decks ?


----------



## skola (19/10/15)

Seanc said:


> Hi Kieran
> 
> Will this be coming with Both Decks ?


@KieranD


----------



## KieranD (19/10/15)

I have ordered with the 2 post vertical (Velocity) decks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (19/10/15)

Pricing pls?


----------



## KieranD (19/10/15)

Sprint said:


> Pricing pls?



Pricing will be around the US price of R600.00 from Cartel. Based on the $45 retail of the 3ml and 6ml with the velocity decks  Final pricing will be confirmed soon though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (20/10/15)

Looks interesting


----------



## DoubleD (20/10/15)

This tank sounds great 

Here's Rip's review:


----------

